# problemi compiz[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

ciao raga sono qui alle prese con l'installazione del compiz fusione ho provato con le ebuild, ma dato che delle guide non e che ce ne siano tante e gli overley per compiz non vanno tanto bene allora io ho fatto 

```
     tux mattylux #  ebuild /usr/portage//x11-wm/compiz/compiz-0.8.2.ebuild digest  
```

poi mi sa che andrebbe modificato tux  nano /usr/portage/x11-wm/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion-0.8.2.ebuild

```
ild                                                          

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/compiz-fusion/compiz-fusion-0.8.2.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/04/03 11:13:11 jmbsvicetto Exp $

DESCRIPTION="Compiz Fusion (meta)"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.compiz.org/"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="emerald gnome kde unsupported"

RDEPEND="~x11-wm/compiz-${PV}

        ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-${PV}

        ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-${PV}

        unsupported? ( ~x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported-${PV} )

        ~x11-apps/ccsm-${PV}

        emerald? ( ~x11-wm/emerald-${PV} )

        gnome? ( ~x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-${PV} )

        kde? ( ~x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-${PV} )"

pkg_postinst() {

        ewarn "If you want to try out simple-ccsm, you'll need to emerge it"

        ewarn "If you want to use emerald, set the emerald use flag"

}

```

poi dopo ho fatto il solito emerge -av compiz 

ma dopo sono fermo non so che devo fare

se potete darmi una mano grazie

----------

## riverdragon

Io non ho capito una mazza, spiegati meglio (e aggiungi qualche dettaglio in più sul tuo DE, su quello che ti serve, ecc).

----------

## mattylux

mi serve una guida completa per l'installazione io o riferimento questa guida 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566882.html ma mi va in timeout svn co svn layman overlay mi da dei problemi 

http://linuxbox360.org/2008/09/14/installiamo-compiz-git-sulla-nostra-gentoo/

e anche questa guida ma non riesco a ricavare nulla o fatto come dice la guida ma alla fine non  mi emergeva piu i pacchetti del compiz mi servirebbe riprendere da capo e fare filo per segno il lavoro completo

----------

## k01

mi sa che quelle guide sono un po' vecchiotte, compiz è già nell'albero ufficiale di portage, basta solo smascherarlo, non servono overlay. hai provato semplicemente a dare emerge compiz senza overlay? non serve neanche modificare a mano l'ebuild

----------

## mattylux

ma lo fatto emerge -av compiz ma non mi parte   :Crying or Very sad: 

che devo fare compiz-manager ma non fa nulla

----------

## mattylux

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ compiz-manager --replace

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 241: xset: command not found

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg                                                                                      

.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA contr                                                                                      

oller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 171: xdpyinfo: c                                                                                      

ommand not found

not present. 

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 211: xdpyinfo: command not fo                                                                                      

und

not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on scr                                                                                      

een: 0

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a vali                                                                                      

d file for theme Clearlooks

Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager

mattylux@tux ~ $ 

```

questo e il risultato

----------

## k01

il direct rendering è attivo? con che flag hai emerso compiz?

----------

## riverdragon

Metti in package.keywords queste righe

```
x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-apps/ccsm

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-apps/fusion-icon

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-unsupported

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra
```

Non ho capito che modifiche hai fatto all'ebuild, ma non servono. Non è necessario aggiungere alcun overlay, in desktop-effects l'ultima versione è la 0.8.2, uguale a quella in portage. Quindi lanci emerge -pv compiz-fusion e aggiusti le USE flag a seconda di quello che ti serve; io ho gnome unsupported -emerald -kde su compiz-fusion e cairo dbus gnome gtk svg -fuse -kde -kde4 su compiz. Se vuoi usare emerald o abilitare il supporto per kde dovrai smascherare altri pacchetti, ovviamente.

Per avviarlo automaticamente hai più modi a disposizione:

usi la fusion-icon dopo averla installata (emerge fusion-icon e aggiungi una voce alle impostazioni del tuo DE per farla lanciare)

se usi gnome puoi usare il sistema che uso io lanciando il comando gconftool-2 --set -t string /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager compiz (è solo per modificare una voce dentro a gconf). Per provare ad accelerare un pochino l'avvio puoi commentare la riga X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=WindowManager senza pensare che faccia miracoli.

Altro lo puoi trovare qui

Lascia stare compiz-manager e compagnia, è roba vecchia. Se all'avvio ti trovi senza decorazione delle finestre o altre cose devi aprire ccsm (il configuratore) e andare ad abilitare i plugin appositi.

----------

## viralex

```

viralex@blad3 /usr/share/icons $ fusion-icon 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/fusion-icon", line 57, in <module>

    from FusionIcon.interface import choose_interface

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/interface.py", line 22, in <module>

    from util import env

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/FusionIcon/util.py", line 23, in <module>

    import os, compizconfig, ConfigParser, time

ImportError: /usr/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0: undefined symbol: iniparser_setstr

```

:\ ho provato anche python-updater

----------

## mattylux

ciao grazie penso che c'e la sto facendo ora o emerso compiz-fusion ah mi sono scaricato autounmask che smaschera i pacchetti e te le li mette direttamente in /etc/portage/package.keywords buonobasta fare  emerge -v autounmask

poi autounmask pacchetto e via....

----------

## mattylux

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ fusion-icon 

 * Detected Session: unknown

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap with direct rendering context

 ... present with indirect rendering, exporting: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

 * Setting option Indirect Rendering to True

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Decorator "compiz  --replace" is invalid.

 * Setting decorator to GTK Window Decorator ("gtk-window-decorator --replace")

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --indirect-rendering

compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

^[^[Oc^[^[Od * Launching Settings Manager

Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.

Loading icons...

```

ora mi da questo errore o avviamo fusion-icon e o installato tutto mi si apre la finestra di tutti gli effetti per non mi partono

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

 EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    DisplaySize       300   220     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "LGP"

        ModelName    "657"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#        #Option     "NoAccel"                  # [<bool>]

#        #Option     "SWcursor"                 # [<bool>]

#        #Option     "ColorKey"                 # <i>

#        #Option     "CacheLines"               # <i>

#        #Option     "Dac6Bit"

#        #Option     "DRI"

#        #Option     "NoDDC"

#        #Option     "ShowCache"

#       #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"

#       #Option     "PageFlip"

#       #Identifier  "card0"

#       #Driver      "intel"

#       #VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

#       #BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

#       #BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices"   "False"

 EndSection

```

e questo e il mio xorg.conf 

e questo 

nano /etc/xdg/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc se ci sno delle modifiche da fare

```
# $Id: xfce4-session.rc 23542 2006-10-28 13:23:00Z benny $

#

# Default xfce4-session configuration file.

#

# Copyright (c) 2003-2006 Benedikt Meurer <benny@xfce.org>

# All rights reserved.

#

# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option)

# any later version.

#

# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

# GNU General Public License for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

# Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330, Boston, MA

# 02111-1307, USA.

#

[General]

SessionName=Default

SessionName[de]=Standard

SessionName[ja]=æ¨^Ùæº^Ö

# Disable management of remote clients by default. The user

# has to explicitly enable this for security reasons.

DisableTcp=True

# This the default session launched by xfce4-session if the

# user hasn't saved any session yet or creates a new session.

[Failsafe Session]

Count=4

Client0_Command=xfwm4

Client0_PerScreen=False

Client1_Command=xfce4-panel

Client1_PerScreen=False

Client2_Command=Thunar,--daemon

Client2_PerScreen=False

Client3_Command=xfdesktop

Client3_PerScreen=False

# Default splash screen selection.

# Default splash screen selection.

[Splash Screen]

Engine=mice

```

----------

## mattylux

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ export LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 && fusion-icon

 * Detected Session: unknown

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * Intel detected, exporting: INTEL_BATCH=1

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --indirect-rendering

compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

non riesco a capire come farlo partire sto guardando anche su google ma niente da fare non so il perche di questo errore

e si che mi ha compilato rurro bene senza problemi ma quando vado a dare fusion-icon in risultato e sempre questo..

che cosa posso fare???

----------

## mattylux

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ fusion-icon 

 * Detected Session: unknown

 * Searching for installed applications...

 * Configuration file (/home/mattylux/.config/compiz/fusion-icon) invalid

 ... backed up to: /home/mattylux/.config/compiz/fusion-icon.backup.20090429211858

 * Generating new configuration file

 * No GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap with direct rendering context

 ... present with indirect rendering, exporting: LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1

 * Setting option Indirect Rendering to True

 * Using the GTK Interface

 * Decorator "" is invalid.

 * Setting decorator to GTK Window Decorator ("gtk-window-decorator --replace")

 * Starting Compiz

 ... executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp --indirect-rendering

```

ora mi da questa prima ero con fluxbox e penso che abbia dei problemi con il compiz ora sono ritornato con xfce4 pero quale e il problema non riesco proprio a capire

----------

## k01

ma con il comando compiz-manager cosa succede?

----------

## mattylux

```
mattylux@tux ~ $ compiz-manager

compiz          compiz-manager  

mattylux@tux ~ $ compiz-manager 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 241: xset: command not found

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 

Trying again with indirect rendering:

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 171: xdpyinfo: command not found

not present. 

SKIP_CHECKS is yes, so continuing despite problems.

Checking for nVidia: /usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 211: xdpyinfo: command not found

not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

```

e ora mi si sono anche congelate le finestre non hanno piu le barre sopra e non riesco nemmeno a muoverle

----------

## mattylux

ecco anche questa info vi do 

```
tux ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20090114

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, 

    GL_APPLE_client_storage, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

3 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

36 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x62  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x64  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x65  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x66  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x67  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x68  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x69  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x6e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x72  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x74  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x75  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x76  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x77  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x78  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x79  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x7e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x80  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x81  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x82  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x84  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x85  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

poi anche questa 

```
tux ~ # glxgears

Failed to initialize GEM.  Falling back to classic.

88 frames in 5.1 seconds = 17.312 FPS

152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 30.269 FPS

158 frames in 5.0 seconds = 31.548 FPS

72 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14.397 FPS

106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21.001 FPS

82 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16.353 FPS

91 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18.149 FPS

do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.

Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter.

25 frames in 5.0 seconds =  4.999 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 2517 requests (2351 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

che cosa posso fare allora comunque sto installando gnome...

----------

## viralex

il problema che ho descritto in un post precedente deriva da:

[I] x11-libs/libcompizconfig

     Available versions:  (~)0.6.0 (~)0.8.2 (~)0.8.2[1] [M](~)0.8.2-r1

     Installed versions:  0.8.2[1](14:19:33 29/04/2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.compiz.org/

     Description:         Compiz Configuration System (git)

0.82-r1!

ora è tutto apposto

----------

